# VK - did someone say 20700's



## Borderlands (16/5/17)

Look what's just arrived 







Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/5/17)

eh... @Silver @Rob Fisher I didnt realise when I changed my email address that Tapatalk made me a new account with the old email addy... Borderlands is me...and will be disappearing again now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (16/5/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> eh... @Silver @Rob Fisher I didnt realise when I changed my email address that Tapatalk made me a new account with the old email addy... Borderlands is me...and will be disappearing again now


So do you stock any mods that accomodate these batteries?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Borderlands (16/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> So do you stock any mods that accomodate these batteries?


They on the way they should be here in the week

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/5/17)

@Stroodlepuff any idea on when these will be available at the VK 4ways branch?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Just in time (well actually in plenty of time) because I have a mechanical Squonker coming from the USA that uses 20700's! Thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for being on the ball!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/5/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Stroodlepuff any idea on when these will be available at the VK 4ways branch?



Probably tomorrow, latest Thursday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (16/5/17)

Damn so not for normal mods, that take 18650 or 26650?..im looking for a really good 18650 battery . I have ijoy 26650 and they are great!!!..just heavy so not ideal for in pocket all day(on road)

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (17/5/17)

clinton.spaceship said:


> Damn so not for normal mods, that take 18650 or 26650?..im looking for a really good 18650 battery . I have ijoy 26650 and they are great!!!..just heavy so not ideal for in pocket all day(on road)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk



Nope, these batteries will be 5mm taller than 18*65*0 and 26*65*0, 2mm larger in diameter than an *18*650 and 6mm smaller in diameter than a *26*650.

Doubt these will work in any of our current mods without some tinkering. 

Looking for the best 18650 batteries for your application, I swear by Samsung 30Q's... This is based on my experience with the various brands and models (subjective view), however, you should do more objective readings (Mooch etc).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (17/5/17)

Cespian said:


> Nope, these batteries will be 5mm taller than 18*65*0 and 26*65*0, 2mm larger in diameter than an *18*650 and 6mm smaller in diameter than a *26*650.
> 
> Doubt these will work in any of our current mods without some tinkering.
> 
> Looking for the best 18650 batteries for your application, I swear by Samsung 30Q's... This is based on my experience with the various brands and models (subjective view), however, you should do more objective readings (Mooch etc).


Ok great thanks for advice man

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

